# Grappling thread in FMA forum



## Icepick (Dec 4, 2001)

Kyle, anyone else, can you take a look at my thread up in the FMA forum, and let me know your thoughts?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 1, 2002)

I am looking forward to learning some Burmese stick grappling at Mr. Hartman's camp next month!


----------

